# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى الترحيب بالأعضاء الجدد >  زعلان

## sardi

:Bl (14):   :Bl (14):  انا قد سمعت عن هذا المنتدى واحببت ان اكون مشارك فعال فيه ولكني لم اجد الترحيب الذي كنت اتوقعه وغير ذلك فقد شاركت في احد المواضيع وقدمت وجهة نظري ولكني وجدت بعض الانتقادات الهجوميه التي من خلالها فهمت انه يجب ان اكون مع الموضوع او لا اناقش وشكرا لكم واتمنى لكم التوفيق :SnipeR (30):   :SnipeR (30):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

*ههههههههههههه....

ساردي, انت لم تواجه اي هجوم و ان كان كلامي لك في موضوع التحرش هجوم فاني اقول لك للمره الثانيه انا اناقشك اعتمادا على ما ورد منك من اقوال في المشاركات السابقه حيث وجدتك تناقض نفسك شوي مع العلم اننا متفقين على الفكره الرئيسيه و ليس بالصحيح اننا نريد ان يكون العضو مع الموضوع وليس لديه اي رأي و وجهة نظر يبديها لكن بجب ان يكون الفرد مرن في نقاشه مع العضو الاخر ولا تكن حساس اذا كان رأي الاخر يعارض رأيك ولو قليلا او لديه نقاط ضد رأيك على اية حال اذا كان الموضوع سوف يؤدي الى خسران عضو مميز و فقد عضو مشارك و فعال سوف اكون مجبر على اغلاق الموضوع بشكلل نهائي.*

----------


## N_tarawneh

أخي العزيز الإنتقادات قد تكون بحق وجهة النظر التي قدمتموها وليس بحقكم ، في المنتديات ليس بالضرورة ان يتوافق رأيكم مع رأي آخر ، فعندما تقوم بطرح وجهة نظرك بالتأكيد ستجد من يخالف او يتجاوب معها من الناحية النظرية ....
 إلى متى سنبقى هكذا ، عندما نجد من يخالفنا الرأي نهدد بالإنسحاب ...!!!؟؟؟

يا جماعة هاي منتديات ومواقع إلكترونية إنشئت لهذا الغرض للرأي والرأي الآخر / الشغلة مش  تبطّح جوامع ...!!!

----------


## ajluni top

يا جماعة هاي منتديات ومواقع إلكترونية إنشئت لهذا الغرض للرأي والرأي الآخر / الشغلة مش  تبطّح جوامع ...!!! [/COLOR][/SIZE][/CENTER][/QUOTE]

عجبتني هاي تبطح جوامع :Db465236ff:  


حياك الله يا سردي
و ما عاش من يزعلك

----------


## N_tarawneh

> يا جماعة هاي منتديات ومواقع إلكترونية إنشئت لهذا الغرض للرأي والرأي الآخر / الشغلة مش  تبطّح جوامع ...!!! [/COLOR][/SIZE][/CENTER]


عجبتني هاي تبطح جوامع :Db465236ff:  


حياك الله يا سردي
و ما عاش من يزعلك [/QUOTE]

بالفعل ما عاش إلي يزعله / واذا حدا في المنتدى زعلة بشكل مباشر لا سمح الله من خلال التعرض لشخصة على سبيل المثال هناك الكثير من الطرق لوقف من اساء ...

----------

